# 5510 Clutch Cable



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

1998; 4WD; anyone got info on how to replace clutch cable; maybe some pics. Cannot afford a service manual. Thanks


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had just bought the tractor & did not look it over too well; underneath the left panel @ the steering is a link that attaches to pedal & cable; someone had robbed it; it wound up costing about $15 to repair.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Can't beat those cheap fixes at keeping the worry lines off a persons forehead!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Can't beat those cheap fixes at keeping the worry lines off a persons forehead!


----------

